# Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?



## DaG. (1. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir ein Farbecholot gekauft. Kann aber auf dem Bild noch nicht so viel daraus deuten was z B. ein harter Boden oder ein weicher Boden ist und vorallem was das auf dem folgenden Bild über dem Boden ist! 
Kann mir jemand sagen um was sich es hier handelt (Sprungschicht, Krautbank oder so)?

MfG und Danke
DaG.

http://img262.*ih.us/img262/218/cimg01162.jpghttp://img515.*ih.us/img515/7087/cimg0123.jpg


----------



## DaG. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/8884/cimg0117a.jpg


----------



## Silver-SVR (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Hi DaG.

beim ersten Photo iritieren mich die gemeinsamen blauen und schwarzen Punkte, ...sonst würde ich sagen, ein Kleinfischschwarm ist im leichten Kraut und Pflanzenfeld sichtbar, eine schöne Sichel (Hecht) der die genannten Kleinfische beobachtet. Aber in Photo 3 ist dann erst klar das das mit dem Fisch stimmt, nur das die restlichen Punkte eigentlich nur die Sprungschickt anzeigt. Wie sichtbar auf den Photos, ist die Wassertemp nur 4,5° und das am Geber. Mit anderen Worten oben = kaltes Wasser und unten = Warmes Wasser. Da dort ein kleine Bodenwelle von ca. 1,5 Meter ist, kann sich das Wasser anstauen und eine viel höhere Temperatur haben als weiter oben.
Auf jeden Fall hast Du auf allen Photos festen Boden unter dem Boot. 

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Sonarman (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Hallo DaG,
Der Kleinfisch steht etwas auseinander.Wenn er dicht gedrängt steht sieht das so aus wie hier links auf dem Echolotbild.Daher die unterschiedliche Farbgebung.PS:Hol den dicken Hecht da 
raus!|bigeyes
Gruß,Jens


----------



## drehteufel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Woran soll der Hecht erkennbar sein?#d
Man kann höchstens vermuten, dass es einer sein könnte, aber sicher bestimmen? Auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Vielleicht interessant für Dich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135963


----------



## Sonarman (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Hallo Drehteufel,
sicherlich hast du recht,das ist eine Vermutung.Zu 100% kann man die Signale nicht bestimmten Fischen zuordnen.Wer jedoch viel mit seinem Echolot arbeitet kann nach einiger Zeit die Anzeigen gut unterscheiden.In einigen Momenten haben sich meine Vermutungen eben bestätigt.
Gruß,jens


----------



## Hulk16 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Ich würde sagen ein klassisches Winter Echolotbild, 4,5°C an der Wasseroberfläche, da stehen die Fische (aber mal alles an Fisch) geballt im tiefen Wasser.......


----------



## Main-Schleuse (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Frage was ist das für ein Gewässer?
See oder Fluss?

Es sind sehr viel Störechos an der Oberfläche ähnlich wie die Verwirblung die entsteht wenn ein Schiff oder Boot vor kurzem die Stelle passiert hätte.

Temperaturbedingte unterschiede halte ich für ausgeschlossen da das schwerste Wasser 4Grad immer unten ist und bei einer Temp an der Oberfläche mit 4,5Grad ist der Wasserkörper vermutlich gleichmäßig kühl, außer es gäbe eine Warmwasserquelle.
Also wenn keine Schifffahrt vorhanden ist ist die Wolke am Grund vermutlich Plankton, Grill oder ähliches.
Wasserpflanzen sehen auch anders aus und haben vor allem Kontakt zum Grund. Der Grund ist relativ fest wobei auf dem zweiten Bild eine leichte Schlammschicht in der Senke ist.
Die Sicheln sind vermutlich Friedfische, aber sicher kann man nicht sein das sich nicht auch ein Hechtlein dazwischen versteckt. Groß sind die Fische auf jeden Fall nicht.
Da das Echo was von den Objekten zurück kommt nicht sonderlich stark ist. Die länge hat nichts mit der Größe der Fische zu tun die hängt von der Geschwindigkeit hab mit der man über das Objekt fährt. 
#Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren.  #h


----------



## DaG. (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Das war doch jetzt mal eine schöne Antwort auf meine Frage. 

Vielen Dank

Hab mich jetzt auch mal bei anderen erfahrenen Anglern erkundigt. Diese wußten auch nicht genau was es sein könnte, sie vermuten dass dies viell. sogar eine Wolke vom Schwimmbagger ist, die sich nicht auf dem Grund abgesetzt und mit der leichten Strömung im See abgetrieben wurde. Was mich sehr verwundert hatte war dass diese Wolke ca 100m auf meinem echolot sichtbar war.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Ich würde mit der Sensibilität ein bisschen rumspielen... solche Störechos wie auf deinen Bildern an der Oberfläche kann man damit ganz gut unterdrücken. Musst du halt ausprobieren we weit duruntergehen kannst ohne, dass Fische nicht mehr angezeigt werden. 
Zum Grund: Glatter Sand bzw. Kiesboden...


----------



## DaG. (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

Ja hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Die gehen aber auch zum größten Teil weg wenn ich aufhör zu rudern.


----------



## snofla (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*



DaG. schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Die gehen aber auch zum größten Teil weg wenn ich aufhör zu rudern.




wo hast du den Geber sitzen


----------



## Main-Schleuse (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*

@DAG

Ok dann wir einiges klar.
Die Oberflächenstörung sind die Verwirbelungen von deinen Ruderschlägen.
Das solltest du mit Surface-Clearty(Oberflächenstörung) weg bekommen stell die mal zum Test auf Hoch bzw. wenn es reicht auf Mittel.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Was ist das auf meinem Echolotbildschirm?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich würde mit der Sensibilität ein bisschen rumspielen... solche Störechos wie auf deinen Bildern an der Oberfläche kann man damit ganz gut unterdrücken. Musst du halt ausprobieren we weit duruntergehen kannst ohne, dass Fische nicht mehr angezeigt werden.
> Zum Grund: Glatter Sand bzw. Kiesboden...




Ich würde ja einfach die Oberflächenentstörung höher stellen, so gehen dir keine details am Grund verloren wie wenn du die Sensibilität runter stelllst.


----------

